# 3D Design / 3D Scanning / 3D Modeling > 3D Printing Slicer Discussion >  "3D Printing Failures" book

## jeffmorris

I bought the book to learn how to fix problems with 3D printing. There is a chapter on "Settings Issues" but the author uses Cura, not Simplify3D. My printer is PowerSpec 3D Pro that is compatible with Flashforge Creator. It uses Sailfish firmware. The Flashforge Creator is compatible with which 3D printer?

----------


## curious aardvark

flashforge creators are makerbot replicator dual clones. 

One of the oldest machines around.
Most books that gave been written in the last 5 years should definitely include makerbot replicator duals. Makerbot replicator 2 is also essentially the same machine.

----------


## jeffmorris

Is there a list of settings in Simplify3D that are similar to those in Cura? I think that Makerbot printers don't use Sailfish firmware.

----------


## curious aardvark

yeah they do.

----------


## curious aardvark

> yeah they do.


Amazon :-)

----------

